# strain thru a cheesecloth?



## sholomy (Sep 24, 2013)

my wine is fermenting now pressed it in a basket press some skins seeds maybe some bugs got in will it settle to the bottom or is straining common practice?


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Sep 24, 2013)

let it settle and rack it off later.


----------



## sholomy (Sep 24, 2013)

k thanks i just wasnt sure the skin floating would sink


----------



## btom2004 (Sep 25, 2013)

If it is in the primary, just remove it the next time you stir your must.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 25, 2013)

I have spigots on all of my fermenters. If I am transferring to a carboy through the spigot, I put a large funnel in the carboy and a kitchen strainer in the funnel and run the wine through the strainer into the funnel into the carboy. This tends to catch any parts of skins or seed. If you try it, don't forget to sanitize everything with k-meta.


----------



## WI_Wino (Sep 25, 2013)

Rocky said:


> I have spigots on all of my fermenters. If I am transferring to a carboy through the spigot, I put a large funnel in the carboy and a kitchen strainer in the funnel and run the wine through the strainer into the funnel into the carboy. This tends to catch any parts of skins or seed. If you try it, don't forget to sanitize everything with k-meta.



Rocky - are you not concerned about oxidation? Seems like a lot of splashing? Or is it not a lot in practice?


----------



## sholomy (Sep 25, 2013)

i cant remove it since im fermenting in a narrow neck carboy. im hoping it just sinks but if it wont then ill use a strainer


----------



## Rocky (Sep 25, 2013)

WI_Wino said:


> Rocky - are you not concerned about oxidation? Seems like a lot of splashing? Or is it not a lot in practice?


 
Good question, WIW. I usually rack at SG 1.020 so there is still significant fermentation occurring. Because of this, I am not overly concerned with oxidation as there is still a lot of CO2 escaping.


----------



## WI_Wino (Sep 25, 2013)

Ah, I usually ferment to dry then rack to secondary. Really all depends on the other life activities going on.


----------



## sholomy (Sep 26, 2013)

as im pushing the cap on one of my carboys im noticing a ton of tiny white wormy creatures, not sure what theyre called, come up onto the side of the glass. should i worry?


----------



## wood1954 (Sep 27, 2013)

can you post a picture, you shouldn't have any worms in your wine


----------



## Rocky (Sep 27, 2013)

sholomy said:


> as im pushing the cap on one of my carboys im noticing a ton of tiny white wormy creatures, not sure what theyre called, come up onto the side of the glass. should i worry?


 
Sholomy, could you post a picture of this. I have no idea what it could be but I cannot think of a scenario where it is good.


----------



## sholomy (Sep 27, 2013)

i would post a picture but right now the only camera i have is my old blackberry phone and a picture from this phone wont help. i think maybe i was being paranoid since i saw a small worm while crushing and thats not unusual i think but theres a bit of this stuff which i thought were these tiny worms but on closer inspection realy just look like pulp in orange juice. this wine is from the dechaunac grape. its a few days removed from press and still in the primary fermentation it is a juice though not a must. can u get orange juice like pulp from grapes?


----------



## bkisel (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks guys. Think I'll stick with kits for awhile longer.


----------



## sholomy (Sep 28, 2013)

i made a mistake its from the marechal foch. anybody experience this before?


----------



## sholomy (Oct 2, 2013)

in case anybody is curious this pulp like substance just settled with any seeds or skins as the fermentation slowed. i racked and the wine looks good. i didnt need to strain.


----------

